# Where to find a Thomas Guide map book?



## Mya (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm looking for a map book of LA county because I will be given a map test when I apply for an ambulance company buuut the one at the bookstore was about $36. I was thinking of buying the 2000 edition online that I'll get in 2 days but its so old!! Do you think it matters? The others on amazon will ship within a month and I don't want to wait that long. Suggestions?


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 29, 2016)

The more recent the better. An older book won't have all the streets that have been added since then


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 29, 2016)

Yes, things have changed significantly in the last 16 years. My company's current requirement is 2012 edition or newer (and newer is always preferable). Mine is like a 2013 or 14 (I'd have to double check) and even that recent I still run into the occasional issue of street names being different or a new development project not added.

A month? Really? Go to the Rand Mcnally store directly, they have the latest edition in stock...


----------



## MMiz (Jan 29, 2016)

Amazon has it for $26.


----------



## Mya (Jan 29, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Yes, things have changed significantly in the last 16 years. My company's current requirement is 2012 edition or newer (and newer is always preferable). Mine is like a 2013 or 14 (I'd have to double check) and even that recent I still run into the occasional issue of street names being different or a new development project not added.
> 
> A month? Really? Go to the Rand Mcnally store directly, they have the latest edition in stock...



Is it worth buying a newer one though? I think I'm just being cheap since this whole emt process costs a lot haha and because it's just for the interview test, I feel like I could do well enough with an old one. One of my instructors also told me to just buy an older one. Aaaah I'm so conflicted!


----------



## Mya (Jan 29, 2016)

MMiz said:


> has it for $26.



With shipping it's like $34! I just hate asking my mom for more money hahah I feel so bad!


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 29, 2016)

Why exactly are you looking to buy one? Are you looking to buy one for an agency that requires you to have one to map to calls? If so, spend the money for a newer one. 

Just for general purpose, where you don't have a specific requirement? Just use Google Maps then lol


----------



## Mya (Jan 29, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Why exactly are you looking to buy one? Are you looking to buy one for an agency that requires you to have one to map to calls? If so, spend the money for a newer one.
> 
> Just for general purpose, where you don't have a specific requirement? Just use Google Maps then lol



For the company I want to apply to, they have us perform a non-driving map test at the time of the interview. I know about the whole "go 30 pgs back if you want to move up on the map" but that's about it. I kind of juts want to wing it at this point.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 30, 2016)

Mya said:


> For the company I want to apply to, they have us perform a non-driving map test at the time of the interview. I know about the whole "go 30 pgs back if you want to move up on the map" but that's about it. I kind of juts want to wing it at this point.


Yeah, also there's a little arrow on the top of each page that tells you the page number of the map page immediately north (same for all south at the bottom). If they just give you a street address, flip to the index in the back (it's actually BEFORE the Orange County map pages, after the LA Co maps) and you'll find an alphabetical list of every street name, and it'll list the map page to find it on for which block of which city (tough to describe here but you'll see how it works when you see it).

Just out of curiosity, which company is this for? They'll probably supply a Thomas Guide for you to use for the map test....do they use GPS in the ambulances? If so (and/or if you can get away using Google Maps on your phone, and 30 bucks is too big a financial hardship then don't buy one period. An out of date Guide will not help you.)


----------



## Mya (Jan 30, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Yeah, also there's a little arrow on the top of each page that tells you the page number of the map page immediately north (same for all south at the bottom). If they just give you a street address, flip to the index in the back (it's actually BEFORE the Orange County map pages, after the LA Co maps) and you'll find an alphabetical list of every street name, and it'll list the map page to find it on for which block of which city (tough to describe here but you'll see how it works when you see it).
> 
> Just out of curiosity, which company is this for? They'll probably supply a Thomas Guide for you to use for the map test....do they use GPS in the ambulances? If so (and/or if you can get away using Google Maps on your phone, and 30 bucks is too big a financial hardship then don't buy one period. An out of date Guide will not help you.)



Oh WOW! It sounds pretty easy. I can totally just wing it. I'm applying to McCormick! I went in about a month ago but I didn't have my card then but I finally got it, so this Monday is when I'm applying. What company do you work for?


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 30, 2016)

Ok that's where I'm at right now. The pre hire map test is easy, they give you something like 6 addresses, you have to tell them the map page and grid, and then directions between them. If you know how to use the index it is easy.

As far as buying a Thomas Guide for McCormick, yes spend the 30 bucks for the newest one you can get your hands on. You are required to have one, required to use it while mapping to real calls, you cannot rely on one more than a couple years out of date (the current oldest allowed year is 2012 I believe).


----------



## Mya (Jan 30, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Ok that's where I'm at right now. The pre hire map test is easy, they give you something like 6 addresses, you have to tell them the map page and grid, and then directions between them. If you know how to use the index it is easy.
> 
> As far as buying a Thomas Guide for McCormick, yes spend the 30 bucks for the newest one you can get your hands on. You are required to have one, required to use it while mapping to real calls, you cannot rely on one more than a couple years out of date (the current oldest allowed year is 2012 I believe).



Thanks so much!! I'm not as nervous anymore haha, even a little excited. And I'm definitely getting that book now. Which station do you work at? And do you have any complaints about the company so far? I've done my ride alongs with the main station on Crenshaw and everyone was pretty chill. The people I worked with just used GPS though and they said most people nowadays use GPA? I went to the school at the Crenshaw station too so I'm excited to work with the people that actually taught me how to be an EMT.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm brand new, just cleared training. Pretty much everyone starts on day cars which are anywhere from 8-12 hours aND don't have set stations, posting between different locations as needed (if you get some time at a station great, if not, then street corners and calls lol) If you get hired, your FTO will not allow you to use gps, because you have to be able to use the Thomas guide. You don't want to be that emt who only relys on gps and then it takes forever and a day on Google maps to load or you accidentally type in West instead of East Whatever street, or go to 11th street when it's 11th Place....part of orientation we shadowed dispatch for a few hours and we saw exactly that a unit start heading completely out of Torrance because they typed in "Ave" instead of "St" ....


----------



## Mya (Jan 30, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> I'm brand new, just cleared training. Pretty much everyone starts on day cars which are anywhere from 8-12 hours aND don't have set stations, posting between different locations as needed (if you get some time at a station great, if not, then street corners and calls lol) If you get hired, your FTO will not allow you to use gps, because you have to be able to use the Thomas guide. You don't want to be that emt who only relys on gps and then it takes forever and a day on Google maps to load or you accidentally type in West instead of East Whatever street, or go to 11th street when it's 11th Place....part of orientation we shadowed dispatch for a few hours and we saw exactly that a unit start heading completely out of Torrance because they typed in "Ave" instead of "St" ....



Oh yea I definitely don't trust my GPS so I'm all for using the map. I've heard horror stories like that about GPS and its pretty sad. Wellll wish me.luck! I was referred there so hopefully I get a spot! They always seem to be hiring haha. I'm pretty nervous seeing as I'm fresh out of school but once I'm in the swing of things I should be cool.  And congrats on clearing training!


----------



## trell959 (Feb 23, 2016)

So I have no idea how to use a Thomas Guide and have an interview with McCormick coming up next week. Should I go out and buy one to practice or will I be able to wing it?


----------



## Mya (Mar 1, 2016)

trell959 said:


> So I have no idea how to use a Thomas Guide and have an interview with McCormick coming up next week. Should I go out and buy one to practice or will I be able to wing it?




From what I've heard, you can retake the test, but why not just pass the first time!? It helps being familiar with it but if you don't want to buy one now, you can wing it. You'll have to buy one later anyway!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 1, 2016)

I must be old. I remember using a Thomas Guide before smartphones. That was how I looked up where I was going for personal things.


----------

